# Scala Eclipse IDE



## Spin (27. Okt 2011)

Hallo ich dachte mir ich versuche es nochmal, aber wieder ein BUG oder liegt es an mir?


```
Errors occurred during the build.
Error instantiating builder 'ch.epfl.lamp.sdt.core.scalabuilder'.
Plug-in "ch.epfl.lamp.sdt.core" was unable to instantiate class "scala.tools.eclipse.Builder".
Could not initialize class scala.tools.eclipse.contribution.weaving.jdt.builderoptions.ScalaJavaBuilder
Plug-in "ch.epfl.lamp.sdt.core" was unable to instantiate class "scala.tools.eclipse.Builder".
Could not initialize class scala.tools.eclipse.contribution.weaving.jdt.builderoptions.ScalaJavaBuilder
```

Kann mir einer erklären, woran das liegt?


Noch mehr <Fehler>:

```
scala.tools.nsc.FatalError: class scala.runtime.BoxedBooleanArray not found.
	at scala.tools.nsc.symtab.Definitions$definitions$.getModuleOrClass(Definitions.scala:355)
	at scala.tools.nsc.symtab.Definitions$definitions$.getClass(Definitions.scala:328)
	at scala.tools.nsc.symtab.Definitions$definitions$.newValueClass(Definitions.scala:448)
	at scala.tools.nsc.symtab.Definitions$definitions$.init(Definitions.scala:685)
	at scala.tools.nsc.Global$Run.<init>(Global.scala:476)
	at scala.tools.editor.Tokenizers$FileImpl$class.loaded(Tokenizers.scala:210)
	at scala.tools.eclipse.Driver$Project$File.scala$tools$editor$TypersPresentations$ProjectImpl$FileImpl$$super$loaded(Driver.scala:21)
	at scala.tools.editor.TypersPresentations$ProjectImpl$FileImpl$class.loaded(TypersPresentations.scala:243)
	at scala.tools.eclipse.Driver$Project$File.loaded(Driver.scala:21)
	at lampion.eclipse.SourceViewer.load(SourceViewer.scala:190)
	at lampion.eclipse.Editor$$anon$1.load(Editor.scala:307)
	at lampion.eclipse.SourceViewer.inputDocumentChanged(SourceViewer.scala:167)
	at org.eclipse.jface.text.TextViewer.fireInputDocumentChanged(TextViewer.java:2888)
	at org.eclipse.jface.text.TextViewer.setDocument(TextViewer.java:2937)
	at org.eclipse.jface.text.source.SourceViewer.setDocument(SourceViewer.java:640)
	at org.eclipse.jface.text.source.projection.ProjectionViewer.setDocument(ProjectionViewer.java:376)
	at org.eclipse.jface.text.source.SourceViewer.setDocument(SourceViewer.java:588)
	at org.eclipse.ui.texteditor.AbstractTextEditor.initializeSourceViewer(AbstractTextEditor.java:4030)
	at org.eclipse.ui.texteditor.AbstractTextEditor.createPartControl(AbstractTextEditor.java:3558)
	at org.eclipse.ui.texteditor.StatusTextEditor.createPartControl(StatusTextEditor.java:54)
	at org.eclipse.ui.texteditor.AbstractDecoratedTextEditor.createPartControl(AbstractDecoratedTextEditor.java:440)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.javaeditor.JavaEditor.createPartControl(JavaEditor.java:3098)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.javaeditor.CompilationUnitEditor.createPartControl(CompilationUnitEditor.java:1505)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.createPartHelper(EditorReference.java:670)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.createPart(EditorReference.java:465)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPartReference.getPart(WorkbenchPartReference.java:595)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartPane.setVisible(PartPane.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.PresentablePart.setVisible(PresentablePart.java:180)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.util.PresentablePartFolder.select(PresentablePartFolder.java:270)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.util.LeftToRightTabOrder.select(LeftToRightTabOrder.java:65)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.util.TabbedStackPresentation.selectPart(TabbedStackPresentation.java:473)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.refreshPresentationSelection(PartStack.java:1245)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.setSelection(PartStack.java:1198)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.showPart(PartStack.java:1597)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.add(PartStack.java:493)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorStack.add(EditorStack.java:103)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.add(PartStack.java:479)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorStack.add(EditorStack.java:112)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorSashContainer.addEditor(EditorSashContainer.java:63)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorAreaHelper.addToLayout(EditorAreaHelper.java:225)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorAreaHelper.addEditor(EditorAreaHelper.java:213)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager.createEditorTab(EditorManager.java:808)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager.openEditorFromDescriptor(EditorManager.java:707)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager.openEditor(EditorManager.java:666)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.busyOpenEditorBatched(WorkbenchPage.java:2942)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.busyOpenEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2850)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.access$11(WorkbenchPage.java:2842)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage$10.run(WorkbenchPage.java:2793)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:70)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.openEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2789)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.openEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2773)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.openEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2764)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.javaeditor.EditorUtility.openInEditor(EditorUtility.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.javaeditor.EditorUtility.openInEditor(EditorUtility.java:174)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.ui.actions.OpenAction.run(OpenAction.java:249)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.ui.actions.OpenAction.run(OpenAction.java:228)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.ui.actions.SelectionDispatchAction.dispatchRun(SelectionDispatchAction.java:275)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.ui.actions.SelectionDispatchAction.run(SelectionDispatchAction.java:251)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.packageview.PackageExplorerActionGroup.handleOpen(PackageExplorerActionGroup.java:376)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.packageview.PackageExplorerPart$4.open(PackageExplorerPart.java:538)
	at org.eclipse.ui.OpenAndLinkWithEditorHelper$InternalListener.open(OpenAndLinkWithEditorHelper.java:48)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer$2.run(StructuredViewer.java:866)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:42)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.JFaceUtil$1.run(JFaceUtil.java:49)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.SafeRunnable.run(SafeRunnable.java:175)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer.fireOpen(StructuredViewer.java:864)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer.handleOpen(StructuredViewer.java:1152)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer$6.handleOpen(StructuredViewer.java:1256)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy.fireOpenEvent(OpenStrategy.java:275)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy.access$2(OpenStrategy.java:269)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy$1.handleEvent(OpenStrategy.java:309)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:84)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.sendEvent(Display.java:4128)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1457)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1480)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1465)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.notifyListeners(Widget.java:1270)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3974)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3613)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:2696)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2660)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2494)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$7.run(Workbench.java:674)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:332)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:667)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:123)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:196)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:344)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:622)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:577)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1410)
```
danke


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (27. Okt 2011)

Das Problem scheint desöfteren vorzukommen.

Etwas was ich dazu gefunden habe ist

just add
<classpathentry kind="con" path="ch.epfl.lamp.sdt.launching.SCALA_CONTAINER" /> to the .project file 

An anderen Stellen wird empfohlen, einfach das Plugin einem update zu unterziehen.


----------



## Spin (28. Okt 2011)

Hallo vielen Dank, das du dir die Zeit genommen hast mir hier zu antworten 


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<projectDescription>
	<name>seminar</name>
	<classpathentry kind="con" path="ch.epfl.lamp.sdt.launching.SCALA_CONTAINER" />
	<comment></comment>
	<projects>
	</projects>
	<buildSpec>
		<buildCommand>
			<name>ch.epfl.lamp.sdt.core.scalabuilder</name>
			<arguments>
			</arguments>
		</buildCommand>
	</buildSpec>
	<natures>
		<nature>org.eclipse.jdt.core.javanature</nature>
	</natures>
</projectDescription>
```

Ich habe deinen Tipp hinzugefügt und bekomme den gleichen Fehler. Oder sollte ich das woanders hinzufügen.

Weiter bekomme ich den Hinweis: Your selection does not contain main type.
Ja toll ....habe danach gesucht und da das Scala Plugin für Eclipse nur 2.7.7 mitbringt habe ich nun meine eigene Lib hinzugefügt. 
Die ist Up to Date aber funktioniert genau so wenig.

Ich frage mich was man bei dem Plugin so falsch machen kann? Ich bin zwar kein IDE Plugin Entwickler aber andere bekommens doch auch hin 

Vielen Dank für weitere Hilfe.

grüße Spin


----------



## escalate (29. Okt 2011)

Welche Plugin-Version benutzt du eigentlich?


----------



## ska (29. Okt 2011)

Spin hat gesagt.:


> Ich frage mich was man bei dem Plugin so falsch machen kann? Ich bin zwar kein IDE Plugin Entwickler aber andere bekommens doch auch hin


Jupp, wirft natürlich auch kein gutes Licht auf die Scala-"Szene".  Denn mal ehrlich: Scala-Fanboys sind immer schnell dabei, Java-Entwickler missionieren zu wollen, dass in der Softwareentwicklung mit Scala  ja alles so viel besser, einfacher, schneller, sicherer etc. pp als mit Java geht, und dann kriegen die noch nicht mal ein popliges Eclipse-Plugin auf die Reihe? Das ist doch echt nur noch ne Lachnummer ...


----------



## escalate (29. Okt 2011)

ska hat gesagt.:


> und dann kriegen die noch nicht mal ein popliges Eclipse-Plugin auf die Reihe?


Sicher, es geht ja auch nur um eine total simple Sprache, das Plugin schreibt man ja mal so in einer Woche nebenbei 

Dass da zuwenig Leute dran arbeiten sollte auch klar sein, aber oft würde es schon helfen, einfach mal die neueste Version zu nehmen.
Das ist zwar auch noch eine Beta und hat ein paar Macken, aber das ist mir immer noch lieber als (mehr) mit Java arbeiten zu müssen...


----------



## Spin (29. Okt 2011)

Moin, kannst du uns denn einmal den Link zukommen lassen, womit wir das Plugin installieren können.
Am besten über INSTALL NEW SOFTWARE....

vielen dank

grüße spin


----------



## escalate (29. Okt 2011)

Das ist die Update Site für die nightly-Version des Plugins auf Scala 2.9.1:
Index of /nightly-update-2-0-x-2.9.1.final

Schaue auch mal, ob der sbt build manager aktiviert ist:
SBT-based build manager | Scala IDE for Eclipse Space | Assembla


----------

